# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Zo ongezond zijn tarwe en gluten voor je

## Leontien

Steeds meer mensen zijn intolerant voor gluten, hebben een tarweallergie of coeliakie. Glutenvrije produkten zijn gemakkelijk verkrijgbaar in de winkels. Maar hoe ongezond tarwe werkelijk is, ook voor iedereen die niet aan bovenstaande lijdt, is minder bekend. Als we minder tarwe nuttigen, vallen we niet alleen af, maar verdwijnen allerlei vage vermoeidheids- en buikklachten, kunnen we ontstekingen remmen en diabetes type 2 terugdringen. Het gevaar van tarwe is hét gezondheidsissue anno nu.

Elke dag consumeert de meerderheid van de Nederlandse bevolking voedselproducten gemaakt van tarwe. Als gevolg daarvan ervaren velen van hen een vorm van schadelijke effecten op de gezondheid, variërend van lichte huiduitslag en een hoge bloedsuikerspiegel tot onaantrekkelijke maaguitstulpingen die preventief cardioloog William Davis broodbuiken noemt. Volgens Davis heeft dat overtollige vet niets te maken met gulzigheid, luiheid, of te veel boter: het is te wijten aan al het brood dat we eten als lunch. Dat blijkt wel uit het feit dat meer dan 2000 van zijn patiënten hun weer gezondheid terugvinden na het opgeven van tarwe. Davis trok de verontrustende conclusie dat tarwe de grootste bijdrage is aan de wereldwijde obesitasepidemie  en de opheffing daarvan is de sleutel tot dramatisch gewichtsverlies en een optimale gezondheid.

Weet jij of je niet tegen gluten kunt?

----------


## witkop

Ja,ik sta op een glutenvrij dieet
Sinds een maand of 8
Het is trouwens een duur dieet,en makkelijk glutenvrije produkten vinden?
Ik weet niet waar jij woont,maar zo makkelijk is hetniet,en een broodje glutenvrij is 3,5 euro voor 5 sneetjes

----------


## Lisette Timmermans

Volgens mij is het een mindset. Glutenvrij eten is niet zo moeilijk. De meeste rijstwafels zijn glutenvrij. Muesli kun je gemakkelijk glutenvrij kopen of maken. in de avond rijst, quinoa of boekweit in plaats van macaroni. Het is nog eerder klaar ook. Als je glutenvrij brood wilt dan is een goed recept te vinden op:http://aqua-lingua.eu/oud-studenten_nl.html#recepten

----------


## asta2008

Tarwe: in het artikel van Leontien staat NIET waarom brood niet goed is, alleen dat het niet goed is, wat is nu de bedoeling van zo'n artikel?
Wil graag weten, wat het effect is op "mijn " diabetes.

----------

